# Post Your Hat(s)



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Only if you wanna


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

hey, nice hats! :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Peace, I made the crown and the band on the black hat roud:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

My hat's enjoying the ocean view while I'm lost in space...

where did my brain go anyways?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Mmm. Trapper hats.









I couldn't find the exact one that I have, but I figured this one would do just fine :wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

You've already seen my homemade hats, so I decided to post something more fun, that I didn't make.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

i need to go find my one and only hat and take a picture. it's a tom green trucker hat LOL


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Um... hat.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Club, darling, something died on your head. :tongue:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> Club, darling, something died on your head. :tongue:


Don't be so sure. I just caught it this morning and it's licking my ears.

=P


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

So that's where my cat went


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Um... hat.


I love you ^^


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

She's wearing your stuff animal and you love her :shocked: I don't know if you're sadist or masochist.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> She's wearing your stuff animal and you love her :shocked: I don't know if you're sadist or masochist.


Masochist, but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm surprised I actually have a picture of myself with a hat. I don't like to wear hats too much since they usually itch my head. This is the only true "hat" I own, and I really like it . It was only 3 bucks. Snail also made me some really awesome hat-beanie things that don't itch my head because they let it breathe. 









Do you like my beautiful, spotless room?


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

You remind me of a guy I met once. Do you hate bananas? (That would be so weird if you were him.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha, your room is delightful, Sillytree! roud:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

my hats are all full of cute


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Surprise, surprise . . .


----------

